# 2011 New Passat Premiers



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2002)

The sixth-generation Passat has been in production now for 5 years, and with the variant CC being only a few years old, the mid-sized sedan was in need of a refresh. Today Volkswagen showed us what the replacement will look like as part of its festivities at the Paris Motor Show. From the early looks, it seems like Volkswagen is all about moving this car upmarket.

*FULL STORY*


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

It's good to see VW is still taking the near luxury sedan market seriously, at least for the rest of the world. I hope the NA market is not denied this model.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Wonder what the Chattanooga car will look like... close i can imagine since the tail lights match the Jetta 9unless that's going to be a worldwide car too?).


----------



## Angina (Oct 21, 2002)

ha this is what i was expecting the new Jetta to look more like based on the NCC.


----------



## vantage1 (Sep 14, 2006)

i would like to know if the U.S is getting this car yes i would definitely buy one when my current lease is up


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

This model is NOT going to be coming to the US.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

quailallstar said:


> This model is NOT going to be coming to the US.


If VW is planning to abandon the NA market with a proper "European" type sedan, their reputation will suffer with folks that prefer performance sedans.

Information so far would indicate the NMS will not be in the Passat's class and will only appeal to non-car folks, not VW folks.


----------



## bloud (Jul 22, 2006)

quailallstar said:


> This model is NOT going to be coming to the US.


Ever!? Where did this information come from? It is a real shame if it's not...


----------



## LilBlkCL (Aug 23, 2001)

I heard or read somewhere that Chatanooga was building some sort of Passat replacement, but then heard that the Passat will continue in the NA market.

Really like this current model though (although I am biased :laugh: )


----------



## carusel (Oct 11, 2004)

I really like B6 more than this one.:thumbup:


----------



## av_audi (Apr 5, 2001)

bloud said:


> Ever!? Where did this information come from? It is a real shame if it's not...


VWoA tried to go super upscale with the Phaeton, skipping at least two car categories, and it failed.

VWoA also tried to shove loaded (V6, 4mo, etc.) Passats down customers' throats, and they gagged.

So perhaps they got convinced that there is no way they can ever bring VW's image up to the standard it enjoys in Europe.

So now, in its infinite wisdom, VWoA wants to go the other way, i.e., cheapen its U.S. cars to compete against the Civics and CamCords.

All the while, it is too stupid to realize its niche position is in between the premium brands and the vanilla CamAltimAccords. Cars like the Passat B5/B6 offer a little extra of everything, without crossing into the splurge territory of the premium brands. More solid feel, nicer interiors, better handling, etc., for a little more money.

But instead of strengthening that niche position, VW wants to compete in the U.S. against the CamAltimAccords. So we will get a cheaper Jetta, and instead of this Passat, we will get a similarly cheapened "New Midsize Sedan" (VW's version of a Buick?)

Why not stick to the approach that worked so well with the B5? Continue offering a base Passat for 21-22K, with say two additional higher trims. They now offer the B6 Passat and CC with a starting price of 27-28K. I understand it for the CC, which is supposed to be a form over function type of a car, but why for the Passat?


----------



## av_audi (Apr 5, 2001)

carusel said:


> I really like B6 more than this one.:thumbup:


I like this one a little better. I think the chosen colors for both the interior and exterior aren't all that flattering for American tastes.


----------



## justbob (Jun 11, 2010)

I've got to say I am not happy about the New offerings (Jetta & Passat). I think that they are watering them down, and catering to the Camry crowd. I for one am sorely dissapointed. My wife's next car will be the CC, but then what?

Honest, they look like cars my Grandma would drive!


----------



## MitsuVdub (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks to be more of a major refresh then an all new model. Is the interior the same as the current car?


----------



## bloud (Jul 22, 2006)

av_audi said:


> VWoA tried to go super upscale with the Phaeton, skipping at least two car categories, and it failed.
> 
> VWoA also tried to shove loaded (V6, 4mo, etc.) Passats down customers' throats, and they gagged.
> 
> ...



Very well said and I totally agree! 

"Cars like the Passat B5/B6 offer a little extra of everything, without crossing into the splurge territory of the premium brands. More solid feel, nicer interiors, better handling, etc., for a little more money."

Exactly why I purchased my 3.6 B6 after test driving (several times) BMW's, Mercedes and Audi's. 10k or more in savings for very similar performance, same or more features and solid...

I guess I'll have to jump to BMW and lose my cup holders, what a shame.


----------



## steaguejr (Aug 3, 2006)

ooooh boy. looks like the NA jetta vi.:banghead: Where is VW going. Going for quantity instead of quality i guess


----------



## I haz cheezeburgerz (Aug 8, 2008)

front end looks like a f**king Ford Fusion
fail


----------



## dboogie (Feb 19, 2008)

i am almost willing to swear that the body lines are the exact same as the old one. heck the interior is, only the lights are differen. tlooks like a case of "hey look at my new shades" . superman and clark kent


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

looks cheap.. dont like it


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

When I first came onto the VW Vortex this evening and saw the article on the new Passat, the lines definitley remind me of the Phaeton; especially from the rear. Looks like a pretty sharp car from the outside and the interior looks OK too. It will be interesting to see how closely the new midsize sedan planned for the US resembles this Passat.

I also hope that Volkswagen covers the full spectrum here in the US. I have no problem with VW offering entry level versions of it's cars to compete with similiar offerings from Toyota, Honda, Chevrolet, etc. Just offer us some upgraded trims and/or options so people have some choices and can get the added performance goodies should they so desire.

When I bought my 2004 Passat GLX with every option except 4Motion, we also considered the Mercedes C240 and Cadillac CTS. Our Passat was stickered at a little over $31,000 and we picked it up for $28,000 with some of the incentives available at that time. The other 2 vehicles were considered were around $35,000-37,000. Our Passat was plenty luxurious in my opinion and had more features for less money than the competition we considered.


----------



## Passat94VR6 (Jul 7, 2007)

:what: After anticipating the new Passat for months now and seeing this . . . makes me say 'wtf'?! This is *not*a new model, it is a face-lifted B6. Think about it, VW did this with the last three generations of Passats: B3 & B4, B5 & B5.5 (at least the recognised that that wasn't a new model) and now the B6 & B7. The roof and doors are all the same as the B6 model and those lines that suited the B6 so well clash *badly* with the new panels of the B7. The tail lights look tacked on like an afterthought that someone in design pulled out of their a$$ last minute. The front's not so bad, but again, once a 3/4 view is seen, the lines don't match up. Fail for VW . . . utterly disappointed with this one.


----------



## 1Point8TDan (Sep 4, 2003)

Looks like a B6.5. And again, unlike the B5/B5.5 the sedan looks boring. The trunk area needs to get changed.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

carusel said:


> I really like B6 more than this one.:thumbup:


B6 is big bland and ugly. The tail light design fits on a Jetta, on a passat they seem tiny and lost in a sea of metal. Front end isn't so bad but this one fits in with their new brand design. The old one fit in with the old brand design and was nice but it's out.


----------



## DubNuts32 (Jul 14, 2010)

I'd rock this in reflex silver with blk cloth interior. OH, and a 6spd manuel please.:thumbup:


----------



## sbachmeier (Mar 2, 1999)

I agree with a few of the other posters that this seems to be more like a B6.5 than an "all-new" B7. Not that that's necessarily a bad thing -- I do like many of the evolutionary improvements and some of the new technology.

If they're really not bringing Der Neue Passat Variant to the US, then I'm really happy that I snatched up a 2010 B6 wagon while they were still available here. The B6 design really grew on me over time...sort of like a fine wine. This "refresh" looks good to my eye.


----------



## Eurofan4eva (Aug 21, 2002)

This car is not coming here, autoblog has new info and pics of the NMS

http://www.autoblog.com/photos/volkswagen-nms-renderings/#3420248


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Is it just me? The NMS details seem to match the above car (what you'd expect the renderings to morph into for a production car). headlights, tail lights are the same shape, bumper has the same angles, same grille. But the rear door and plate positon are different. Hmm...


----------



## child_in_time (Aug 9, 2006)

Facelifted..nothing really new here.


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

sbachmeier said:


> The B6 design really grew on me over time...sort of like a fine wine. This "refresh" looks good to my eye.


When the new MKV Jetta first appeared mid year in 2005, I remember quite a few people didn't really care for that bucktooth chrome front end which also became a prevalent feature on the B6 Passat the following year. I certainly fell into that category. But over time, I kind of got used to the look of the new Jetta; and to a lesser degree on the B6 Passat.

This refresh looks pretty good to me too. :thumbup:


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

same car with different front and rear end
even same dash :banghead:
facelift :thumbdown:


----------



## Toby16custom (May 16, 2006)

Volkswagen needs to take a look at what markets they are serving and analyze those more carefully when they bring products into the market place. I'm not an expert in the auto industry but as a fan-boy I can honestly say that they aren't serving some of the niche markets very well when it comes to features they have on the new models. Drum brakes on the Jetta?? Really?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

LOL. Here we go.


----------



## KahviVW (Feb 26, 2009)

A lot of upset TCLers here. It's just a refresh, which is the normal pattern for Passats.

Does anyone know if this is a cost-cutting measure to primarily reduce assembly time a la MkVI Golf?


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

Yawn... When is the New Scirocco coming to the US? (Posted by B6 3.6L Wagon owner)


----------



## kolodny2.8 (Apr 3, 2008)

Looks almost like the b5 sedan outside, but refresh. Inside looks simple but nice :thumbup:


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

Well, car looks good. Just hope they don't do what they did with the MKVI prototypes. Both those production cars are significant deviations from their prototype likenesses and both are really a let down. Guess we'll see what VW does. But if they are trying to be consistent with their current mode of operation, well, it'll not be good.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

Damn, that Tennessee car better be good!


----------



## Passat94VR6 (Jul 7, 2007)

NMS sketches look quite good - if they keep it that sporting in appearance and handling (which they won't), VW will have winner on it's hands for the American market.


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

Still haven't learned how to quote yet. But, the comment above is right. They won't. Seems such a waste of time on VWs part.


----------



## Yanke (Jul 30, 2001)

Seeing in person is believing, and since this isn't coming Stateside, it'll be along time before I can judge. But as many have already said, from the rendered pic, it's still a B6. Which I still find unappealing and will never top my B5.5 in the looks department. The whole NA only replacement line for the passat makes my skin crawl.

It's sad that for how much I love my passat wagon, I won't be a repeat, loyal passat customer due to some of VW's decisions. 

All the more reason to keep my wagon going and going and going......


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

Yanke said:


> It's sad that for how much I love my passat wagon, I won't be a repeat, loyal passat customer due to some of VW's decisions.


I've liked the Volkswagen brand as long as I can remember. Although I have bought other brands, mostly American, there's always been at least 1 VW in my garage and I'm sure that will continue to be the case. When it comes to the mix of performance, luxury, and overall value for the money; Volkswagen still is tough to beat. :beer:

And honestly, I haven't found any other brand (German, American, or Japanese) whose vehicles have really impressed me any more as of late either.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Yanke said:


> The whole NA only replacement line for the passat makes my skin crawl.
> 
> It's sad that for how much I love my passat wagon, I won't be a repeat, loyal passat customer due to some of VW's decisions.
> 
> All the more reason to keep my wagon going and going and going......


So is there ANYTHING VW can do with this car to win you over? or do you have a negative opinion of it before driving, or even seeing, it? You know NOTHING about it beyond it'll be US specific and built here. That's quite an assumption that based on just that it'll be crap.


----------



## 2006jetta4sale (Sep 23, 2010)

haha it's what the jetta SHOULD have been..


----------



## uhrgenau (Oct 3, 2003)

*Middle of the Road*

Volkswagen's dilemma is how to stand out while occupying a middle market position. One of the reasons that VW keeps changing direction with their model profile in the US market is that they can't decide how best to compete in this segment of the market. Is it price, design, features or performance. Do you appeal to the mass market or the niche customer. It ain't easy folks and that's why there is so little consistency in their product positioning. Compare VW to BMW. The BMW 3 series was their bread and butter product for at least 3 decades by appealing to customers looking for a sports sedan. Only recently has BMW lost focus and made the 3 series into a bland car that appeals to brand conscious consumers. Yes, they may have gained some new buyers but they also lost some loyal customers including me. Let's hope that VW doesn't go that route with the Passat. The new European model looks solid. Let's wait for the reviews. As for the North American version only time will tell.


----------



## sbachmeier (Mar 2, 1999)

KahviVW said:


> Does anyone know if this is a cost-cutting measure to primarily reduce assembly time a la MkVI Golf?


Hmm, that could indeed be the case -- given the the B6 Passat (PQ46) is basically a derivative of the MkV Golf (PQ35) platform, perhaps the lessons learned in the Golf MkV to MkVI re-work are being applied to this refreshed Passat. 

That they decided to improve upon the existing platforms (rather than start over from a clean sheet of paper) tells the optimist in me that VW felt that the PQ35 and the PQ46 platforms were very robust and well-sorted out, and were deserving of a re-fresh. It's not like VW didn't have deep enough pockets to start over and develop a whole new (Porsche-based) platform for the Passat.


----------



## anthonymindel (Dec 8, 2007)

The NMS looks far better than this...

Looks more like a bigger new Jetta,the new Jetta is a stunning looking car,but I miss the trademark chrome grilles...


----------



## MaxLegroom (Jan 12, 2005)

Passat94VR6 said:


> NMS sketches look quite good - if they keep it that sporting in appearance and handling (which they won't), VW will have winner on it's hands for the American market.


My interpretation of the NMS sketches are that we'll essentially get a Chevrolet Impala shape with VW styling cues. If it comes with a interior like the new Jetta's, it will look good. However, VW has been ignoring enthusiasts like myself lately, for quite a while you can't buy a Passat with a manual in the U.S. If this trend continues, there would be no reason for me to buy one over an Impala aside from the VW transmission having more speeds. I'm not particularly in the market for an Impala.

This redo of the Passat makes me wonder what sort of shape VW must actually be in. Think about it for a moment, they took five years to do a update on this car. To keep ahead of the Japanese here, you have to do a redesign at that point, like Chevrolet did. The B5 became the B5.5 after three years on the U.S. market, this should have been done a couple of years ago.


----------



## Dtrain12 (Aug 14, 2010)

looks very nice and a good successor to the b6. but with the passat getting more expensive why not go with a4? base passat now is 27 while base a4 is 30/31k..


----------



## VWYankee (Jan 13, 2000)

I'm very surprised no one has shouted "Avalon!" yet. That front end is way too reminiscent of the Toyota, IMO, especially with the way the grill wraps around to the headlight square housings.

The renderings for the NMS are great, but so was the Compact Concept that eluded to be the new Jetta. Nice hard lines with an aggressive stance and look then they soften the lines and cheapened a few things giving it a super bland look. The Jetta VI does look better in person, but still looks pretty bland compared to the concept. That was a huge disappointment and I'm afraid the NMS will follow suit.


----------



## av_audi (Apr 5, 2001)

Dtrain12 said:


> looks very nice and a good successor to the b6. but with the passat getting more expensive why not go with a4? base passat now is 27 while base a4 is 30/31k..


That's exactly my plan. The A4 is now big enough. And while we are at it, why not go for the P+ pack


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

VWYankee said:


> I'm very surprised no one has shouted "Avalon!" yet. That front end is way too reminiscent of the Toyota, IMO, especially with the way the grill wraps around to the headlight square housings.
> 
> The renderings for the NMS are great, but so was the Compact Concept that eluded to be the new Jetta. Nice hard lines with an aggressive stance and look *then they soften the lines and cheapened a few things giving it a super bland look*. The Jetta VI does look better in person, but still looks pretty bland compared to the concept. That was a huge disappointment and I'm afraid the NMS will follow suit.


That's what I've been trying to say. Was such an aggressive and beautiful look. Then they softened the lines and essentially changed it to a different car. Bland yes. Exciting, no way.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Looks much better in person. And headlights look more aggressive, not upright. 

http://www.autoblog.com/photos/2011-volkswagen-passat-live-images/#3416396


----------



## VW_Hippie (May 14, 2010)

Another amazing car that is not coming to north america. What sucks we get stuck with the NMS which is going to be a crappy down grade to compete with the honda and toyota.....


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

VW_Hippie said:


> Another amazing car that is not coming to north america. What sucks we get stuck with the NMS which is going to be a crappy down grade to compete with the honda and toyota.....


You're starting to sound more like VW_Yuppie than VW_Hippie. :laugh:

In your information, you mention a 1959 Deluxe Bus and a 1967 model of some type? So it seems you've driven an old aircooled VW before. Your recent posts about VW downgrading it's models seem to be counter to what Volkswagen originally was, the Peoples Car. If Volkswagen can appeal to a wider audience here in the US, I think we'll have more choices eventually rather than less. Not everyone wants and can afford to pay for a drivers performance car. Some just want a reliable car that is comfortable and enjoyable to drive so they can get from point A to point B. That's what Toyota does well and there's nothing wrong with Volkswagen wanting a bigger piece of that market because it's pretty large.


----------



## VW_Hippie (May 14, 2010)

papa_vw said:


> You're starting to sound more like VW_Yuppie than VW_Hippie. :laugh:


LMAO... I'm a bit of both worlds!!! As kid I was travelling around in vw bus with das folks and has had some success later in life... I'm on my 15th vw. I just love VW and seeing quality being sacrificed to be competitive is hard to swallow... I always under the impression that german engineering was the best...alittle more maintence-lol! 
You'd think that consumers would wise up.. but I guess we love our timex watches too much


----------



## HiFiveB5 (Apr 3, 2007)

Not my cup-o-tea.

VW design lines have been emulated by so many companies but still managed to look original... until the move to the mkv and B6. Now slowly as the VW design language becomes more generic it begins to look like a copy of itself. Or worse yet, a copy of a copy of itself :sly:

With the longer wheelbase of the A4, the Passat is no longer a bargain IMO. Especially since the platform and suspension parted ways.


----------



## av_audi (Apr 5, 2001)

HiFiveB5 said:


> With the longer wheelbase of the A4, the Passat is no longer a bargain IMO. Especially since the platform and suspension parted ways.


No doubt about it. But if you look at street prices right now, the $27,945 MSRP Passat B6 can be had for a hair under $23K, without haggling!!! With bargaining, I bet you get down to $22.5K.

If it were available with a manual, I would have probably written a check today!


----------



## av_audi (Apr 5, 2001)

Since its success with the B5 Passat, the recurring theme for VWoA to assure failure has been greed, and an excessively elevated sense of self-worth.

VWoA constantly tried to shove down customers' throats higher and higher trim models, neglecting the bread and butter trims that made the B5 so successful. Even during the days of "house=cash cow" madness, the most popular trim was probably the mid level trim, with alloys and sunroof as its main options. The base trim sold pretty well too, based on all the cars I see. The leather optioned one (third level trim) wasn't quite as popular, the V6 even less so, and ditto for models with 4mo and the absolute disaster W8.

So in its infinite wisdom, VWoA kept on pushing the entry point for the B6 Passat significantly higher. After some initial success, the B6 fizzled, and the car with MSRP of $28K can now be snapped up for about $23K. The market spoke its mind loud and clear.

But it seems like VWoA's hearing aid is set way too loud, as it is now going the opposite direction: make it as cheap as possible.

The insanity of it all!


----------



## Njaneer (Oct 2, 2006)

VW will be waving even more carrots in front of the faces of US buyers, if the MkVI Jetta is a precursor to the future, you can pretty much assume the new Chattanooga produced mid-sized replacement will be less of a car overall than the new Passat. At least to the loyal VW owner who has grown to expect certain things from VW. The Chattanooga produced car will make it or break it for VW in the US, let's just hope it's not a plain vanilla solution.


----------



## av_audi (Apr 5, 2001)

Let me also add this: a 2010 manual CC can be had for about $24.5K right now. Again, that is great value. With the A4, you need to step up to the P+ package to get things like folding rear seats and a trip computer.

But unless the parents of one of the kids in my school shuttling shift accept to let me stuff one of the kids in the trunk (which I would do gladly), I need a third seat in the back.

But VW thought zit would be zo kool if we only had kool looking bucket seats in the back :what:

There is something really immature about the VW brand.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

av_audi said:


> the V6 even less so, and ditto for models with 4mo and the absolute disaster W8.


I would say the V6 models were quite popular, right behind the 1.8T. The leather, I can't say, though I do usually see cloth. The W8 model was designed to be low volume. It was a test for the engine package and layout (near as we can figure out, the Phaeton and Bugatti?). The B5 was their last great design IMHO (CC and long-awaited SUVs excepted), but it's not like the recent designs are toilet-worthy. Not the best, but weighed on an average, I'd say the B5 was an 8, B6 and A5 a 5ish, and these new cars seem to be a break-even 7. Not as good as before, but better than the last ones. yeah, it's arbitrary. Deal with it 

And, seriously? 3 seats in the back is a problem for the CC? If it had the third seat, I have a feeling you'd be complaining about the lack of headroom and completely missing the point of the car...


----------



## av_audi (Apr 5, 2001)

VDub2625 said:


> And, seriously? 3 seats in the back is a problem for the CC? If it had the third seat, I have a feeling you'd be complaining about the lack of headroom and completely missing the point of the car...


I am sure you have by now read my followup post. Yes, I do need that third seat, because once or twice a week, I drive four kids to school (only two of them being mine). And while I get the point of the car, I also think being able to seat three doesn't take away anything from the "point" of the car. In fact, so many people have complained about it that it is now an option, at least in Europe.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Y'know, I didn't think about that and now that i reread your post, it does make sense if you shuttle kids once in a while. not a huge sticking point but someone with a Passat CC probably has young kids and is driving them around more often than a CLS owner. So in that respect I do agree with you... they probably should have thought about the demographic just a bit more. But, eh, it's still a bargian...


----------



## panzerlehr4 (Sep 10, 2010)

Its funny, I think everyone who bought a 2010 VW of any model is so thankfully. I got a 2010 Jetta limited. At least those of us who bought in 2010 knew what we were getting for our money and that it was worth it. These new cars are crap. VW needs to fix it asap or im done with them. Ive had 3 VWs and 1 Audi. Looks like i might go back to Audi.


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

panzerlehr4 said:


> Its funny, I think everyone who bought a 2010 VW of any model is so thankfully. I got a 2010 Jetta limited. At least those of us who bought in 2010 knew what we were getting for our money and that it was worth it. These new cars are crap. VW needs to fix it asap or im done with them. Ive had 3 VWs and 1 Audi. Looks like i might go back to Audi.


Feel ya! Got my order in for a German Golf TDI just in time


----------



## VW_Hippie (May 14, 2010)

*mass exodus??*

Not to hijack too far but, with products like the new jetta and the NMS do you guys that there'll be a massive with shift the die hards moving brands to keep that pure german car??


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

VW_Hippie said:


> Not to hijack too far but, with products like the new jetta and the NMS do you guys that there'll be a massive with shift the die hards moving brands to keep that pure german car??


I think yes and no. Personally I want an Audi in 3 years as the next car, but that could change with Volkswagen and their product portfolio then.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

panzerlehr4 said:


> These new cars are crap.


Why?


----------



## ubr32 (Aug 1, 2010)

I am beginning to think that VW has lost its imagination... all their cars are starting to look like each other


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

ubr32 said:


> I am beginning to think that VW has lost its imagination... all their cars are starting to look like each other


 Starting? Where have you been? 

































































































Of course a manufacturer is going to make their models look the same...


----------



## Doberman (Oct 2, 2001)

*NMS SHOULD = Passat*

VW should call the NMS a Passat in North America. Even though it will be on a different chassis than the European B6.5, they should not change the name. Consider the mistake that Ford made naming the early 2000's Taurus replacement the 500.:banghead: They realized their mistake and have since gone back to Taurus. Unless a model is a stinker (which the current Passat is not), why on earth would you let go of a easily recognized name which is now a class. VW screwed around with the Rabbit-Golf name and has settled (currently) on Golf.:screwy: Although the new Jetta has grown to be as roomy as the B5, buyers still know that Jetta is the small sedan and Passat is the midsized. Truth is the NMS will probably have more room than a "large" Phaeton, A8, or S Class did just a few years ago.


----------



## lschw1 (Apr 21, 2003)

*Interesting but unobtainable.*

I have been driving VWs for decades but wrote off the last Passat due to the lack of a manual transmission. Unfortunately VW's market research has been telling them to cater to buyers that have never bought VWs rather than their existing customers and corporate traditions. We bought a Jetta Sportwagen instead. If VW isn't going to sell Passats that VW customers want to buy, then is makes little sense to sell them here. 

This article shows the next generation Passat with the elusive manual transmission. The one feature that makes this car highly desirable to me. But what does the article talk about? Unnecessary, probably expensive, and potentially problematic cuckoo technology like keyless starting, wacky lights, and a HAL braking system. But a manual transmission - fugetaboutit!


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

A trunk that responds to foot action! A drivers car? Nooo, a minivan driver mom. They want to increase quantity in the U.S. Thus the new factory. Quantity keeps the money coming in. they should offer GLI /GLX versions of all the watered down models, they want to sell to the Camry crowd.


----------

